# Goodwood F o S '14



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

off to Goodwood next week end,, third in a row, fourth in total,, got tickets for Sat and Sunday,,,,,,,,, any one else going ?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I went last year when someone on here sold some tickets cheap. I went on the "car show" day (Thursday ?) and it was very much a corporate, commercial event. Good though, although we'd had enough after a few hours. Car was an inch deep in dust when we left as the parking was on really dry fields. The air filters took a battering.
I'd be up for it again though, especially if the weather holds out. I live about half an hour away


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm heading down for the Sat and Sunday too. Haven't been before so really looking forward to it!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> off to Goodwood next week end,, third in a row, fourth in total,, got tickets for Sat and Sunday,,,,,,,,, any one else going ?


 My fourth this year too, I'll see you there.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> I went last year when someone on here sold some tickets cheap. I went on the "car show" day (Thursday ?) and it was very much a corporate, commercial event. Good though, although we'd had enough after a few hours. Car was an inch deep in dust when we left as the parking was on really dry fields. The air filters took a battering.
> I'd be up for it again though, especially if the weather holds out. * I live about half an hour away *


 Half an hour on Thursday or Friday maybe, but Saturday and Sunday, it'll take you 20-25 mins to get there and another 20-25 mins to park the car!!! :wink:

MMS (Moving Motor Show/Thursday) tickets were free last year in the Telegraph!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I paid £20 the pair to the sellers chosen charity.
That's true about the parking, but if I get a ticket for Saturday or Sunday this year I'll come on the motorbike.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> I think I paid £20 the pair to the sellers chosen charity.
> That's true about the parking, but if I get a ticket for Saturday or Sunday this year I'll come on the motorbike.


But then I won't get to see the LEDs? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

We can always fit some to your car ;-)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> We can always fit some to your car ;-)


you can fit some to my car as well,, bring as many as you can,,,,,,,,, I can give yo my mobile number , but no signal last year


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Perhaps we can all agree a meet point for, say, midday ? Have a chat and then we can all do our own things or whatever 

I still need to sort a ticket, Sunday ideally - I reckon ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ha ha,, we can all go and embarass Skeeeeee in his posh merc stand !!!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

anybody selling vent mounts going to GW


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I am in campsite H,,, blue VW transporter and my black TT... all welcome 8)


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

roddy said:


> I am in campsite H,,, blue VW transporter and my black TT... all welcome 8)


Not sure what campsite we're in but will definitely come and say hi


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi Stu,, I am driving down,, leave Aberdeen around 4 / 5 Friday afty ( as soon as Ab Audi have sorted my haldex loom, booked in for 3.30 ) are you driving down ?


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

roddy said:


> hi Stu,, I am driving down,, leave Aberdeen around 4 / 5 Friday afty ( as soon as Ab Audi have sorted my haldex loom, booked in for 3.30 ) are you driving down ?


We're heading down earlier on Friday. I think we'll be taking my brothers 1 series (more room for beers  )


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> ha ha,, we can all go and embarrass Skeeeeee in his posh merc stand !!!!!!


 That's what the VIP door security is for. To keep the riff-raff out! :lol:


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be there on the Saturday :-D


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm there Thursday (on a free ticket from the AA), and again Saturday and/or Sunday with another freebe from Audi UK - they've been running Facebook and Twitter comps this past week for tickets and I lucked-out in one on Twitter. 

If anyone does arrange a day/place/time to meet please post it up - I'll be driving down each day.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still trying together a ticket for the weekend (either day I suppose but Sunday ideally). If anyone finds something, pm me ;-)


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I may well be there.
The firm I work for supplies a lot of the catering staff.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be there driving the drivers around and VIPs in a little buggy, free entry, hob nobbing, and access all areas


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fk the hobnobin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, unless it is ttforum !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

We're in campsite E, just in case there's anyone else nearby.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

E is a big site,, I few clues might be handy for those that don't do telepathy,,,,,,,,,, I am in H park,, black TT and blue T5 camper van,,, all welcome,,


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry mate, we've not been before. 
57 plate grey 1 series BMW parked beside a green dome tent.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Some new models


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I was there as a buggy driver ferry people around the norm like;

Sir Stirling Moss - Great old bloke, wife is lovely as well
Sir Jackie Stewart - Jumped off to run away from the autograph hunters looking to sell, signed to young kids books and posed for photo before running off again, so funny
Sir Chris Hoy - before and after the crash him and his wife really genuine people 
Seb Loeb - chilled out
Carol Voderman not very tall and very slim
Christian Horner from Red Red Bull plus a Miss G Haliwell - Didn't really speak
JL from Jamiroquai - really nice bloke and car to match girlfriend was stunning took this picture



Chris Evans - Hungover to hell on Sunday after CiN party at his gaff
Quite a few rally and NASCAR legends

Not one arsehole all week end apart from the events lackey at Mclaren who I offered to help and kept me waiting and F'ing me around for nearly an hour I left in the end, forgot I had a fair amount of Autoglym stuff still in the back oopps :roll:

So all in all a very interesting week end


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Indeed a fantastic weekend with great weather. Even the rain, late on Thursday, was very welcome as it was quite hot up on the hill by then.
Best bit was my Sunday lunchtime snooze on the straw whilst the track was quiet. 
_
No snoozing whilst the dragster was out though!_


----------



## sixohsixone (May 31, 2009)

http://grrc.goodwood.com/festival-of-speed/latest/video-kenny-brack-stuff-goodwood-hillclimb

Stay with it , great in car footage.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

sixohsixone said:


> http://grrc.goodwood.com/festival-of-speed/latest/video-kenny-brack-stuff-goodwood-hillclimb
> 
> Stay with it , great in car footage.


Love watching the in car footage!

You realise just how hard the drivers are working.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Stueyturn said:


> sixohsixone said:
> 
> 
> > http://grrc.goodwood.com/festival-of-speed/latest/video-kenny-brack-stuff-goodwood-hillclimb
> ...


 Indeed. Watching them slide round the first bend is awesome!


----------

